# Junghans P/W with alarm



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

I have a Junghans pocket watch with a built in alarm from my research i think it could be a J10. Early 1900

The balance staff has broken but all else appears to be in good condition. Has any member knowledge of where i might be able to find a staff or a complete balance.

Serial No 9570


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Will go hunting and get back to you soon.


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Is this your movement? http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?11&ranfft&&2uswk&Junghans_J10

If so the balance staff is listed as being U427 which may assist @simon2 in finding a balance staff for you.


----------



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks for the replies, i have posted a new photo


----------



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

Managed at last to upload new photo's

inthis post --Junghans P/W with alarm New photo again


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Not looking good. Will keep looking.for balance staff. Are you able to measure the diameter of the staff pivot?


----------



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

Have sent you an email hope it helps.


----------



## Cougarnaut (Jan 23, 2019)

It is a J5 movement: http://dirkfassbender.de/j5.html

Do you have a better picture from the movement? It looks like some heavy repairs have been done.

Regards

Dirk


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

What's the latest ,on this repair?


----------



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

Dear Simon, I managed to obtain a staff for A J10 only to discover with the help of Junghans that IT is a J 5 which..is differant. Thanks for all tour effort.


----------

